# Women & Motorcycles



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2021)

Why more women should ride motorcycles.

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.tra...as/women-riding-motorcycles-pandemic?amp=true


----------



## SetWave (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 30, 2021)

I had mine back in the seventies. Small Honda.


----------



## digifoss (Mar 30, 2021)

I agree. Wife doesn't have one anymore but rides with me when we are not taking care of grandkids


----------



## win231 (Mar 30, 2021)

"_Just six months before Marjorie White bought her first motorcycle, her 25-year-old son, Tom, was tragically killed on his bike by a driver making a U-turn."_
Well........whatever works for her.  But there's some irony there, somewhere.....


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> "_Just six months before Marjorie White bought her first motorcycle, her 25-year-old son, Tom, was tragically killed on his bike by a driver making a U-turn."_
> Well........whatever works for her.  But there's some irony there, somewhere.....


I got my first bike right after my brother got killed on one and drove it halfway across the country to British Columbia to drive through the mountains. It was the first driving vehicle I’d bought and was most therapeutic. It was a Suzuki 400 and looked just like this one. The drive north of Lake Superior was amazing also while driving back.

Later I bought a Ninja 250 just like this one and loved zipping around on it but my husband was scared of me on it and wanted me to sell it. It’s something I really regret. I’d definitely like to get another bike. It’s an experience you can’t explain. You can only experience it yourself to understand the joy.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2021)

Beryl Swain 
The first woman to to race in the TT in 1962. She drove a 50cc motorcycle. 

https://historygarage.com/beryl-swain-first-woman-compete-dangerous-motorcycle-race-world/


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

I had a YZ125 and the damn thing had a power band, oh, the number of times I flipped the damn thing before getting used to it was unbelievable. It was a great dirt bike though, had a lot of grunt.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2021)

Tish said:


> I had a YZ125 and the damn thing had a power band, oh, the number of times I flipped the damn thing before getting used to it was unbelievable. It was a great dirt bike though, had a lot of grunt.


Cool. A 2 stroke ?


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 30, 2021)

My last bike was a Magna v65... Change of intake jets and wow..
A great little cruising the highways machine even with saddle bags ..
 Drove it for 10 years after I came home.
   Still miss the bike big time...


----------



## digifoss (Mar 30, 2021)

Rachel used to have a Honda vlx 600.  We both prefer riding together on my bike these days


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 30, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 157430View attachment 157432View attachment 157433


Sorry SetWave, but that first picture has to be photoshopped.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 30, 2021)

Bessie Stringfield was a true trail blazer.  Recommend you look her up.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 30, 2021)

Gardenlover said:


> Sorry SetWave, but that first picture has to be photoshopped.


I thought it might be posed but like it anyway.


----------



## digifoss (Mar 30, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Bessie Stringfield was a true trail blazer.  Recommend you look her up.


Cat tell for certain but that looks like a 1967 Electra Glude


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Cool. A 2 stroke ?


Yep, a 2 stroke.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 30, 2021)

Gardenlover said:


> Sorry SetWave, but that first picture has to be photoshopped.


FYI, the posture you think is photoshopped is actually quite normal in high speed cornering and not all that extreme.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 30, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> FYI, the posture you think is photoshopped is actually quite normal in high speed cornering and not all that extreme.


Exactly.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> FYI, the posture you think is photoshopped is actually quite normal in high speed cornering and not all that extreme.


Absolutely! That’s why you have extra leather near the knees and why good tires are so important


----------



## win231 (Mar 30, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I got my first bike right after my brother got killed on one and drove it halfway across the country to British Columbia to drive through the mountains. It was the first driving vehicle I’d bought and was most therapeutic. It was a Suzuki 400 and looked just like this one. The drive north of Lake Superior was amazing also while driving back.
> View attachment 157441
> Later I bought a Ninja 250 just like this one and loved zipping around on it but my husband was scared of me on it and wanted me to sell it. It’s something I really regret. I’d definitely like to get another bike. It’s an experience you can’t explain. You can only experience it yourself to understand the joy.
> View attachment 157442


Actually, I have experienced the joy a few times.  I rode my brother's donorcycle - until he had a crash & sold it.  He wasn't hurt too bad, but he realized how lucky he was.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 30, 2021)

win231 said:


> Actually, I have experienced the joy a few times.  I rode my brother's donorcycle - until he had a crash & sold it.  He wasn't hurt too bad, but he realized how lucky he was.


Donorcycle! ( groan  ) It couldn’t be that dangerous if YOU actually rode it Mr. ‘I don’t do anything dangerous’ man.

Where did you ride to?
What type of bike was it?


----------



## win231 (Mar 30, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Donorcycle! ( groan  ) It couldn’t be that dangerous of YOU actually rode it Mr. ‘I don’t do anything dangerous’ man.
> 
> Where did you ride to?
> What type of bike was it?


It was a Honda 150 (I think).  I rode it around the block a few times when I was around 19.


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 30, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I had mine back in the seventies. Small Honda.


Me too...loved the bike but couldn't cope with the traffic.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 31, 2021)

Cindy Lauper sang "Girls just wanna have fun." Nuff said.


----------



## old medic (Mar 31, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Bessie Stringfield was a true trail blazer.  Recommend you look her up.


----------



## old medic (Mar 31, 2021)

In our years of Land Speed Racing have met many ladies with the need for speed, 
With several exceeding 200 MPH....
And then there was this lady...
.

My Mother who set 2 different LSR records on her Honda Rebel 250....


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 31, 2021)

Birds on a Bike (link)​They are young, beautiful, and very cool. These vintage photos captured young girls riding on their motorbike in the past.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Glowworm (Mar 31, 2021)

How about this for a tough cookie? Young Russian woman from St. Petersburg who lost both legs in an accident but is still a keen quad biker


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 31, 2021)

How about a compromise for us oldies.....electric mobility 3-wheeler...looks just like a motor-bike but with a seat.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 31, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> How about a compromise for us oldies.....electric mobility 3-wheeler...looks just like a motor-bike but with a seat.


I am thinking that if an older, but not old, guy with no legs can ride a 3-wheeled big motorcycle, surely you ladies can.  I am referring to my good friend Jim, who was featured in the video below.  I must also note that his lovely wife rides two wheel motorcycles.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 31, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> FYI, the posture you think is photoshopped is actually quite normal in high speed cornering and not all that extreme.


My mistake then. It was the one hand on the handel bars that made me question it. Doesn't matter to me either way, sorry I mentioned it.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 31, 2021)

Gardenlover said:


> My mistake then. It was the one hand on the handel bars that made me question it. Doesn't matter to me either way, sorry I mentioned it.


I am glad you did mention it as the pic became an opportunity to understand rider's cornering posture when racing or riding aggressively.  So, thank you for questioning it.  I've seen more than a few riders, male and female, take one hand off the bars in a corner.  Us old timers call it "hot dogging."  It's not a good idea, IMHO.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 31, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I am thinking that if an older, but not old, guy with no legs can ride a 3-wheeled big motorcycle, surely you ladies can.  I am referring to my good friend Jim, who was featured in the video below.  I must also note that his lovely wife rides two wheel motorcycles.


Now you've got me thinking Jon. Looks like he has about the same level of amputation as me, at the hips. Was he born without legs or had an accident/illness? What did you think of the Russian girl?


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 31, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Now you've got me thinking Jon. Looks like he has about the same level of amputation as me, at the hips. Was he born without legs or had an accident/illness? What did you think of the Russian girl?


I think Jim said he got run over by a train as a child but it never slowed him down.  He rides that bike all across the country. As for the Russian girl, I am thinking she could be a lot like Jim.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 31, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I think Jim said he got run over by a train as a child but it never slowed him down.  He rides that bike all across the country. As for the Russian girl, I am thinking she could be a lot like Jim.


Yes, I guess they would have a lot in common. Even saw the Russian girl riding on the back of a two wheeler. It'd be interesting to try what they do.


----------



## debodun (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Chet (Mar 31, 2021)

Meanderer said:


>


Were they riding side-saddle, or just posed that way? How unladylike if they straddled.


----------



## Keesha (Mar 31, 2021)

Chet said:


> Were they riding side-saddle, or just posed that way? How unladylike if they straddled.


I’m assuming you’re kidding. Right?
While a bike could certainly be driven side saddle it would be very dangerous since the clutch is in the left hand, brakes on the right hand , gear shifter with the right foot and rear brakes with left foot. It would be about as comfortable and as dangerous as riding a horse side saddle.

So yes I’m assuming you’re joking.


----------



## win231 (Mar 31, 2021)

I remember seeing a bumper sticker years ago:
_"Motorcycles.  Put something exciting between your legs."_


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 31, 2021)

Chet said:


> Were they riding side-saddle, or just posed that way? How unladylike if they straddled.


The caption should read: “Female motorcycle officers, Los Angeles, 1927.”  They are parked & seated side-saddle.  They are wearing badges, so I assume they are new officers, out of uniform.


----------



## hawkdon (Mar 31, 2021)

If u look closely you will see the kick stand is supporting
the bikes!!


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 31, 2021)

This is what it's all about, ladies and fortunatly, some other ladies have figured it out.   Unfortunately, not enough have.


----------



## JonDouglas (Mar 31, 2021)

Another rider of note is Elspeth Beard, who was the first British woman to ride all the way around the world.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

win231 said:


> I remember seeing a bumper sticker years ago:
> _"Motorcycles.  Put something exciting between your legs."_


My dad loved that saying.


----------



## digifoss (Mar 31, 2021)

Amazing Lady....
https://ironandair.com/blogs/news/bessie-stringfield


----------



## Chet (Mar 31, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I’m assuming you’re kidding. Right?
> While a bike could certainly be driven side saddle it would be very dangerous since the clutch is in the left hand, brakes on the right hand , gear shifter with the right foot and rear brakes with left foot. It would be about as comfortable and as dangerous as riding a horse side saddle.
> 
> So yes I’m assuming you’re joking.


Yes, I was joking. I should have added a smilie. Sometimes I just zip through.


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 2, 2021)

I've ridden on the back of a few Harley's...does that count?


----------



## Keesha (Apr 2, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I've ridden on the back of a few Harley's...does that count?


With your hair flying from underneath your helmet and full leathers? Yes!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 2, 2021)

One thing I never quite got used to is seeing bikers wearing shorts and tank tops ; some without helmets.  To me, thats super crazy.


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 3, 2021)

Keesha said:


> With your hair flying from underneath your helmet and full leathers? Yes!


I don't think we were required to wear helmets then.  And no leathers. lol

Just my levis and little top, shades and yes, hair blowin' in the wind.

Oh yea, and holding on tight!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 3, 2021)

At least she's wearin' a helmet . . .


----------



## Keesha (Apr 12, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I don't think we were required to wear helmets then.  And no leathers. lol
> 
> Just my levis and little top, shades and yes, hair blowin' in the wind.
> 
> Oh yea, and holding on tight!


No helmets?
No leathers?
Well I guess that was part of the excitement for some. 


SetWave said:


> View attachment 158088
> At least she's wearin' a helmet . . .


Come on SetWave! Let’s at least have women with clothes on.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 12, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 158088
> At least she's wearin' a helmet . . .


I know the picture is for enjoyment purposes, but I never fail to cringe whenever I see a motorcyclist riding in shorts and a t-shirt.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 12, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I know the picture is for enjoyment purposes, but I never fail to cringe whenever I see a motorcyclist riding in shorts and a t-shirt.


Exactly. Yes it’s hot and uncomfortable sometimes to wear leather but if you ever hit the pavement or get your leg too close to the exhaust pipe, you’re protected.

Plus leathers look wayyy cooler.


----------



## 911 (Apr 14, 2021)

It was maybe 20 years ago that I was called to the scene of a motorcycle accident on I-81. A women on a Harley Sportster pulled onto the interstate from the ramp and into the path of an oncoming tractor trailer going about 70 mph. At least most of us has seen what a semi will do to a deer. Well almost the same happens to a human. She was spread over and down the highway for about 275 feet. Drugs and driving do not go together very well.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 14, 2021)

911 said:


> It was maybe 20 years ago that I was called to the scene of a motorcycle accident on I-81. A women on a Harley Sportster pulled onto the interstate from the ramp and into the path of an oncoming tractor trailer going about 70 mph. At least most of us has seen what a semi will do to a deer. Well almost the same happens to a human. She was spread over and down the highway for about 275 feet. Drugs and driving do not go together very well.


My brother was killed on a motorcycle by a transport trailer.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 16, 2021)

Just don't go overboard... but, if you do... be careful of those pants eating drive chains.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2021)

Just stupid!


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 16, 2021)

Bikes are in my DNA... Mom.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2021)

Guys. I didn’t start this thread for it to be turned into ‘men’s  magazine’ lingo. I find your post offensive horseless carriage.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 16, 2021)

This image could be doctored but even then looks fascinating enough to put a smile on our faces. The old lady is riding a Harley like a pro, all the while dressed in a saree (a 6-meter cloth wrapped around the body like a sarong) and flip-flops. You would be able to spot such women from India in fish markets, literally, because they belong to the fish-catching community. You are unlikely to find any of them on a Harley though, which is what makes it such an incongruous image.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2021)

Pappy said:


> This image could be doctored but even then looks fascinating enough to put a smile on our faces. The old lady is riding a Harley like a pro, all the while dressed in a saree (a 6-meter cloth wrapped around the body like a sarong) and flip-flops. You would be able to spot such women from India in fish markets, literally, because they belong to the fish-catching community. You are unlikely to find any of them on a Harley though, which is what makes it such an incongruous image.
> View attachment 160048


Except for not wearing a helmet.... lol.... good for her.


----------



## horseless carriage (Apr 16, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Guys. I didn’t start this thread for it to be turned into ‘men’s  magazine’ lingo. I find your post offensive horseless carriage.


You are right, it was immature of me, let me see if I can delete it. It worked, my apologies, I won't do that again.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 16, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> You are right, it was immature of me, let me see if I can delete it. It worked, my apologies, I won't do that again.


Thank you very much. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 16, 2021)

Most impressive lady motorcyclist I have ever met was in Kuwait, I worked there a bit.  

She was very into motorcycles, and Kuwait is liberal enough that it was ok.  When Sadam's army invaded she wrapper herself in tight clothing, padded to look male, tied her hair up and hid it in her helmet, and then rode out through Saudi Arabia making her way to Bahrain.  At that time (and probably still today) it was illegal for a woman to drive or travel along in Saudi, so she not only had to evade the Iraqi army, but Saudi's religious police as well.  She made it to tell the tale, not one I will forget!


----------



## Keesha (Apr 27, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Most impressive lady motorcyclist I have ever met was in Kuwait, I worked there a bit.
> 
> She was very into motorcycles, and Kuwait is liberal enough that it was ok.  When Sadam's army invaded she wrapper herself in tight clothing, padded to look male, tied her hair up and hid it in her helmet, and then rode out through Saudi Arabia making her way to Bahrain.  At that time (and probably still today) it was illegal for a woman to drive or travel along in Saudi, so she not only had to evade the Iraqi army, but Saudi's religious police as well.  She made it to tell the tale, not one I will forget!


What an uplifting story. 
Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## jujube (Apr 27, 2021)

Pappy said:


> This image could be doctored but even then looks fascinating enough to put a smile on our faces. The old lady is riding a Harley like a pro, all the while dressed in a saree (a 6-meter cloth wrapped around the body like a sarong) and flip-flops. You would be able to spot such women from India in fish markets, literally, because they belong to the fish-catching community. You are unlikely to find any of them on a Harley though, which is what makes it such an incongruous image.
> View attachment 160048


What's wrong with that picture is that she doesn't have her entire family, several bundles and a goat on there with her.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 27, 2021)

I bought my first motorcycle a 650 BSA from a British motor cycle champion in 1973. She had a shop in a Chicago suburb and it was the last one she had then she was off back to England.


----------



## squatting dog (May 10, 2021)




----------

